# Seeking advice on MA State Police eligibility



## Jeff Olson (May 6, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm a twenty seven year old former Marine and recent college graduate. I'm hoping to get a chance to serve as a MA State Trooper and seeking any encouragement or criticism on pursuing this goal. I was extremely proud to serve my country in the Military and I'm hoping to transfer that opportunity on a local level with the State Police or a city police department. This is a dream of mine and I hope have the chance to pursue it, however I realize how competitive the recruitment process is and the bleak financial state of the commonwealth. However, I am married with a mortgage payment and my wife is hoping to have children in the near future, so I am somewhat pressed for time to begin a career. I am currently suitably employed in a skilled labor trade, but my desire is to serve in law enforcement.

With that said, I have one concern that I am sure someone can address. When I was 16, I was cited and plead guilty to a misdemeanor charge of "driving to endanger." I was driving too fast on a dirt road, as a foolish kid and I totalled my car, mildly injuring a passenger. Other than this, my record is spotless. Is this something that would block me getting an interview with the State Police or can I plead my case and show how I have grown from my adolescent mistake?

I am also a disabled Veteran, so I understand that helps with civil service selection. I am in excellent shape physically, graduated with a 3.7 GPA with a B.S. in Exercise Science and a healthy financial history. However, I have no formal civilian security experience other than basic garrison and field duties completed in the Marine Corps.

Thank you all for any consideration.


----------

